# what brand track?



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

ok so my snapon train set acme with a cheesy circle track.... and the power supply wires just go through the hole that you push the tabs in on...

nothing fancy... but i want to add straights, crossovers, etc...

what brand do i need to look for to stay consistant?
i see used sets on ebay....
stay away? 
i see steel track and brass track... can you mix them? better to stay seperate?
hook me up with the lowdown on tracks!!!!!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I went with the most generic most widely available HO track: 

Atlas Code 83 Nickel Silver.

...and it's just fine for my needs. 

Sometimes you can find some really nice groups of this track for sale on ebay. As long as the seller says "new in the package", "almost new", or even "slightly used", you really can't go wrong if the price is right.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

So....I shouldn't have bid on the lot that said "I got mad and wadded it all up, but I've got it all straightened out again, now"?


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hahaha thats funny


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reckers said:


> So....I shouldn't have bid on the lot that said "I got mad and wadded it all up, but I've got it all straightened out again, now"?


no, really, keep bidding on it... what I mean by "I've got it all straightened out again" is that, after getting so angry I lit them on fire, but was able to put the flames out with a fire extinguisher... so they will not be on fire when you get them.


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

well i was able to get a few auctions tonight...
i did some reading in between auctions...
i got a box of steel track
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110525112256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

a box of brass track
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110525114289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and a few pieces of flex track
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170478267655&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


now i did read some first about the brass and steel track... but i have 3 locomotives right now and want to do 3 tracks... so guess i should be able to pull something off..
i also want to integrate a slot car track into it where you will cross the train tracks..
i know i have seen those pieces around......

im already deciding a place in my basement for it too... wife isnt going to be happy... for now she is because we are painting our foyer....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TeleFrag,

Good finds in those boxed lots. Nothing wrong with old track, though you'll need a bit more care to keep the brass and steel clean (as compared to newer nickel-silver rails).

You can clean the top surface of the track (as bought) pretty easily ... there's a special track-cleaning "eraser" that works OK. Often, I use some very fine sandpaper (600 grit).

One suggestion ... 

I'll bet that your ebay lots have rail joiners (clips to fasten rails together) that are likely bent, sprung open, etc. Nothing more frustrating that trying to get good electrical continuity when dealing with crappy joiners. So, maybe invest in a few bags of new joiners, and replace the obviously damaged ones in your ebay bunch. It'll save you some aggravation down the road.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

marked in bold....



tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Good finds in those boxed lots. Nothing wrong with old track, though you'll need a bit more care to keep the brass and steel clean (as compared to newer nickel-silver rails).
> 
> ...



I also figured out im going to do a L shaped design in my basement.... 
think it will be 3'x8' (4' wont fit poles in the way) then i think i can sneak a 4'x4' or 6'.... im gonna wait a bit though.... i have been spackling, priming and painting since 7:30am and now it is 9:30PM and I still have about 3 more hrs to go... besides paintballing on Saturday and now this on MOnday as a vacation day im gonna be sore tomorrow....


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

TeleFragger said:


> I also figured out im going to do a L shaped design in my basement....
> think it will be 3'x8' (4' wont fit poles in the way) then i think i can sneak a 4'x4' or 6'.... im gonna wait a bit though.... i have been spackling, priming and painting since 7:30am and now it is 9:30PM and I still have about 3 more hrs to go... besides paintballing on Saturday and now this on MOnday as a vacation day im gonna be sore tomorrow....


Something else to consider before you build your table... 
If you go with 3' width, the only turns you'll be able to use are 15" radius. Try to make it wider, even if it's just a few inches more, so that you can at least use 18" radius which are likely the most common size you'll find in your boxes.


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Something else to consider before you build your table...
> If you go with 3' width, the only turns you'll be able to use are 15" radius. Try to make it wider, even if it's just a few inches more, so that you can at least use 18" radius which are likely the most common size you'll find in your boxes.


appreciate that tip.... ill measure it out later today.... heading into work...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Good finds in those boxed lots. Nothing wrong with old track, though you'll need a bit more care to keep the brass and steel clean (as compared to newer nickel-silver rails).
> 
> ...



I recently set myself up a test oval...precursor of things to come to allow me to diddle with the engines. What I did for it and will do for the real track might seem overkill, but here goes. A while back, I went to Walmart and bought a cheap, two-wheel electric grinder. I pulled the stones off and replaced them with buffing wheels. So, as I need track, each piece gets a pre-installation visit to Mr. Buffer. I use a fine compound and polish the rails out before putting them in use. It adds about an extra minute or two per section to the process, but they start off with a lot of problems eliminated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Great idea ... simple, and a real timesaver.

(Uhh ... I'll be needing your mailing address here soon, so I can send you boxes and boxes of my dirty track!)

TJ


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

i got a 2 wheeled grinder.... hmm maybe ill have to get a buffing wheel....


----------



## TeleFragger (Apr 28, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Something else to consider before you build your table...
> If you go with 3' width, the only turns you'll be able to use are 15" radius. Try to make it wider, even if it's just a few inches more, so that you can at least use 18" radius which are likely the most common size you'll find in your boxes.


well it wont be an L... this layout will be even better!!!!!
tad small to throw in a slot car track too... but guess ill start with this and add to it later... get some use out of it first...

got to get some wood....
here is the footage i have to work with...

also got my flex track in today... that stuff is cool!!!!!!!!!!
and the other lady shipped both my steel and brass track lots together in 1 box... and it shipped... so cant wait to get that too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TeleFrag,

That's a nice size layout for HO ... lots of space to work with!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

TeleFragger said:


> well it wont be an L... this layout will be even better!!!!!
> tad small to throw in a slot car track too... but guess ill start with this and add to it later... get some use out of it first...
> 
> got to get some wood....
> ...


That's LOTS of space to fill with trains... and shaped like the state of Mississippi! 

Are the 7 and 8 foot sides walls? If they both are, remember to allow the depth of the table to allow you to be able to reach the back.:thumbsup:


----------

